# TSH, Free T3 and Free T4....all dropping?



## bevinh (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been to see the endo, she is testing my antibodies after palpating and finding my thyroid gland to be inflamed or "extra spongy".

All the symptoms, fatigue, weight gain, exhaustion, did I mention tired, fingernail ridges, dry skin, losing hair, the whole 9 yards.

I've had tests taken a few times, here are my labs...when I copy and paste it in the dates get all shifted, but you can see how things are dropping over time, but ALL things are dropping over time:

Normal? Not normal?

She is putting me on a little bit of Levoxythyrine to see how that goes, but I'm really confused and curious about these labs and I don't seem to see anything addressing what happens if all the numbers are trending downward. Is my pituitary giving up? Could it be that I've just spent this long underdiagnosed? (From a symptomatic point of view it's been 19 years...have had a lot of trouble getting doctors to believe me)

11/10/09 12/9/11 7/31/14

TSH

0.27 - 4.2 uIU/mL 2.94 2.33 2.05

T4, FREE 12/9/11 7/31/14

0.7 - 1.7 ng/dL 1.11 0.98

T3, FREE 12/9/11 7/31/14

2.6 - 4.4 pg/mL 2.8 2.2 L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Hoh, boy! Welcome to the board!!

With numbers like that; why would they not believe you? Your FREE T3 is so low, you are barely alive!!

I am going to provide info that may help you advocate for yourself and I also would suggest that you try to find a better doctor. Perhaps a Naturopathic Doctor or a D.O..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> (From a symptomatic point of view it's been 19 years...have had a lot of trouble getting doctors to believe me)


You are consistently hypo in your FT-4 and FT-3 labs. You just have not found the right doctor.

It took me 2 GP's and 1 OD post TT to find one willing to dose me properly.

Were these labs run by 2 different doctors?


----------



## bevinh (Feb 5, 2015)

I just finally got to see the endo today, and she ordered some tests for antibodies.

The previous tests were all done by a PCP (the same one) who wouldn't give me a referral until the last result, when I insisted. I'm in a relatively isolated area with basically one endo and it tool 6 months to get in :-/

I'm confused by TSH trending downward as free T3 and free T4 continue to drop. It's like my body is just giving up.


----------



## bevinh (Feb 5, 2015)

Okay - sorry for the short message, I was on my phone and really really tired. 

Thank you for the info. My Free T4 and T3 numbers were why I insisted on the referral, but my PCP wouldn't refer me until something actually went below, and I had to really insist.

I'm waiting on my antibodies test, and even then, she didn't feel my thyroid (which apparently feels "fluffy") until almost the end of the discussion. Then she seemed to take me a little more seriously.

I'm hoping that this low dose of levox helps (25 mcg) enough and that perhaps I am on the way to actually figure out what is wrong. I'm guardedly optimistic!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its important to remember that TSH is produced by the pituitary (not that thyroid) so some times that number has a "lag" time...we look at TSH, but don't put a ton of important on it. It's more telling that both your free t4 and free t3 dropped.


----------

